# perspex



## crestie-crazy (Apr 3, 2009)

hello we are in the middle of building our own vivs i was just wondering where i can get perspex from for the vivs as its alot cheaper the galss. I need big sheets of it! 

cheers


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

from what i've seen it works out more expensive than glass. 
i do have a website for a place but i'll have to update tonight when i get home from work.


----------



## adamholtom85 (Nov 27, 2007)

if you could mate that would be brilliant, so far i have been quoted silly amounts for glass to be cut


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

This place does perspex sheets https://www.btowstore.com/epages/Store2.sf/?ObjectPath=/Shops/Store2.Shop1349 and i've seen someone on ebay that does them but not as big.


----------



## adamholtom85 (Nov 27, 2007)

thanks i will look at that tonght when i get home as i will have the measurements to hand


----------



## CornishPixi (Mar 31, 2009)

I just picked up a 4' x 3' sheet of 4mm for £14.99 . I dont know what it is price wise to glass . I just went with it for safety reasons


----------



## crestie-crazy (Apr 3, 2009)

CornishPixi said:


> I just picked up a 4' x 3' sheet of 4mm for £14.99 . I dont know what it is price wise to glass . I just went with it for safety reasons


 
where abouts did you get it from??


----------



## adamholtom85 (Nov 27, 2007)

for a piece of glass that size your probably looking at about double that price


----------



## CornishPixi (Mar 31, 2009)

Crestie Im in cornwall and I got it from our regional kinda large discount ish store . Ever heard of Trago Mills . Unfortunatly they only have 3 stores  2 dwn here and 1 in Devon 

Was that a good price then ? I hate handing over money :lol2: and took me over half hour to get round to going to the till with it


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

Try www.theplasticshop.co.uk

Perspex is more expensive than glass, but I am using it in a stack due to the sheer size of the overall viv..if I ever have to move it I don't want to have to worry about smashing the glass..
I would suggest though that perspex is not so good for reptiles with large claws as it does scratch alot easier than glass..

Other possible problem is the thermal properties, Perspex will hold heat slightly more than glass of a similar thickness, so overheating could become a problem if your animals have strict temperature requirements...


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i have just had a custom built box made out of perspex for my art exhibtion., it definatly costs mor ethan glass!


----------



## lil_jo84 (Sep 6, 2008)

I got mine from Retail Engineering Design Ltd - Online Plastic Shop (Powered by CubeCart) and it was very cheap and the sales team it very helpful. They cut whateer size you need and it will be with you in a couple of days


----------



## malia007 (Sep 6, 2008)

it only cost me £65 for 2x 6mm acrylic doors at 3 x 3ft and £27 for 2 at 3 x 2 ft, got them from a place called Norplast in newcastle!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

This is where i got my quote from.
Retail Engineering Design Ltd - Online Plastic Shop (Powered by CubeCart)

quote was £37.83 and a tenner delivery for:

6 x 3mm dark tint acrylic panels. 790mm x 380mm with saw cut edges (not smoothed).. They were for wardrobe door windows to 'hide' what was in the wardrobe conversion.


----------



## crestie-crazy (Apr 3, 2009)

we managed to get some perspex 2day from homebase 6 foot by 2 foot which was £60 for 2 sheets but it was on promotion with a further 15% off only for 2day 

but i think from now on we are just gonna buy vivs lol


----------



## boromale2008 (Feb 6, 2008)

i have heard cutting it can be a nightmare.


----------



## crestie-crazy (Apr 3, 2009)

we have got a glass cutter which your ment to use to things like that so it should be ok * so she says lol *:blush:


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

boromale2008 said:


> i have heard cutting it can be a nightmare.


It can be if you use the wrong sort of blade and if you try to cut it too quickly because it melts and sticks to itself and the blade..


----------

